# Reservist‘s Pay



## Cdt Pte Scarlino (23 Jul 2000)

How much does an Army Reservist get paid?


----------



## the patriot (23 Jul 2000)

An army reservist gets paid the same as a regular force member does. A reservist is paid either by a full day‘s pay or a half day‘s pay.  Just like in the regs.  I believe the regs are salaried. Depending on rank and time in, one‘s pay is directly proportional on those factors.  Go to the website link I‘ve left here and it will give you the pay scales for all the various ranks in the CF, regular and reserve being the same.

http://www.dnd.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol3/Ch204_e.asp

-the patriot-


----------



## Gunner (24 Jul 2000)

Reserve Pay Scales are benchmarked at 85 per cent of the Regular Force wage for most of their terms of service.  If a Reservist goes on operational duty, he is compensated at the same wage as the Regular Force.

Regular Force are on a salaried wage, hence, they do not have half day and full day compensation.


----------



## madorosh (24 Jul 2000)

There is also FOA  Field Operations Allowance - for every full day in the field you get a small bonus.  Plus, if you‘re on duty for a full day (say on a weekend) you either get a meal provided to you, or else lunch money.


----------



## russm (27 Jul 2000)

Class-A (part-time) pay is 85% of Reg Force pay. Class-B service is full-time pay at Class-A rates, but the soldier is paid 360 days per year regardless of if he/she is actually working or not (weekends for instance). Class-C service is paid at Reg Force rates as the service is usually an augmentee position (operational or not).

Current rates of pay found in Queen‘s Regulations and Orders, Vol. III, Chapter 204. See: Section 5: Pay â€“ Reserve Force on Other Than Class "C" Reserve Service â€“ Officers and Non-commissioned Members 

Articles 204.52 (for General Service Officers):

http://www.dnd.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol3/Ch204_e.asp#204.52 

and 204.53 (for NCMs):

http://www.dnd.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol3/Ch204_e.asp#204.53


Hope this helps.

RM


----------



## russm (27 Jul 2000)

Oh, I forgot about PILL.

PILL is Pay In Lieu of Leave and is paid at 9% of all taxable earnings.

This means that a Class-A Pte with two years in (so on IPC2) and at $69.52 per day will actually earn $75.77 per day with PILL, plus FOA if in the fd (at $14.17 per complete 24 hour period spent in the fd. See:

http://www.dnd.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol3/Ch205_e.asp#205.39).

So, for a weekend ex with a Friday ni deployment, a Pte IPC2 can now earn $217.04. Try getting THAT fliping burgers!

I believe PILL is paid quarterly, but you still get it nonetheless.

Class-B and Class-C troops obviously don‘t get PILL as they receive leave.


----------

